# Low sodium/high potassium



## 21919 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey all! I have UC and am currently weening off prednisone to try and bring about remission.Wondering if anyone had any suggestions about a low sodium/high potassium diet - I am using it to help with the bloating side-effect


----------

